
Chautauqua - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chautauqua
======
xq3000
Pretty cool! I live 20 min from one of them in Boulder, CO.

The speech “Acres of Diamonds” was also delivered there
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell_Conwell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell_Conwell)

